# Fs/ff - moving. Need stuff gone



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a the last of the stuff if any one needs anything let me know.
I have tried to put great prices on the stuff so it goes. I am home this weekend August 27 & 28. Make an offer!
Fs -
$45.00. Black metal, 18 bottle wine rack - sorry drank all the wine
$10 - single cot for camping, guest stay over
2 - 1.5 gallon 18 inch tall square glass tanks, great for display....$20 for both
$60.00 - 27 inch color, Samsung, 5 year old tv. Not flat screen. Good working condition.
$45.00 each lazy boy metal patio chairs. Cushions never left in rain. 
$80. Hand carved stone bench from Mexico - paid $240 for it. Good out door or indoor.
$5 Land line cordless phone. Works fine. 4 years old
$5. Large black floor fan. Great for the warm weather
$5. Large 3 foot child's Teddy bear monster thing. Like Tasmanian devil.
$10 - 2 garbage cans, silver in color, from Ikea, good shape with lids, these are metal.
$10 - coffee dispenser - restaurant quality, holds about 12 cups of coffee. Keeps it hot for a long time.
$20 Tiffany style desk lamp, good working order.
$50 Tiffany style floor lamp. Needs a new switch. Paid $230 for this lamp.


----------



## amante (Apr 21, 2010)

some picture would help. thanx


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

*Photos on iphone*

I can email pictures for items you are interested in. I am offering the items at great prices. Just don't want to move everything. Moving for studies.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all for coming and helping reduce my load of stuff to move. Still more great buys as I clean out my storage room.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

The pile is getting smaller. Thanks all.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Still some great deals to be had. I will finish cleaning my storage room this weekend. Then have to pack for the movers.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

any pics on those lazy boy patio chair?


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

*Will send photo*

Just give me your email. Just bought them 3 months ago then told I had to move for school courses. Paid $110 each at Canadian Tire. You r getting a good deal.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

*Weekly bump*

Any offers considered. I am moving month end and need stuff gone. Cheers


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Added, 27 inch tv to add, need stuff gone. Thanks for looking.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You should delete the items that are already sold/gone.


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

*Add is current....*

Thanks for the note, but I am keeping the add up todate. Just didn't realize all the crap I still have....lol...


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

*Please close thread*

Thanks all for helping reduce my storage room size. Please close thread. Never let me buy anything again.....I must be a hoarder....lol..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Fishkeeper said:


> .....I must be a hoarder....lol..


You have no idea util you come check out my basement, carport, back yard and garage. If I ever loss this place, I think I have to rent a whole storage complex.

My apology for not able to get to the stone bench. My loss


----------

